# Quickstop pro rotors??? Good or bad?



## Flyeyes (Oct 8, 2007)

I have been looking at all different types of rotors. I recently came across "Quickstop pro". And only due to my lack of results in searches, I don't have any info on them. I have looked for reviews and have only found a post about them on some Dodge Intrepid site. I don't see an intrepid putting a set of rotors through the same type of punishment as a true high performance car under heavy braking.

I put the link to their site below.

Quick Stop Pro High Performance Brake Rotor

If anyone has any info on them, I would GREATLY appreciate it. I'm looking for reviews, and actual users experiences.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

can't look at anything on the web site???


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I've never heard of them, We offer DBA Rotors from Australia. 

The most popular DBA Rotors are the 4000 Series Wiper Slotted version, as they are one of the most durable.


----------



## Flyeyes (Oct 8, 2007)

All I know is they look really damn good. But looks as we all know doesn't mean that they don't suck. If I could find anyone who has used them, that would be a huge help.

I just don't want to buy some crap, and waste my money. But at the same time, I know there are safe buys in brands like Brembo, RB, Stoptech, etc. But that's like 2-3 times more in price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

it's only brakes, it's not like it's a safety thing..... lol


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> it's only brakes, it's not like it's a safety thing..... lol


haha


----------

